# Birdies trying their luck at economy takeover



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/carwash.asp
Apparently this bird was planning a fancy new bird feed and grade A grit for him.$4,000 Worth of quarters found on the roof and under a nearby tree.
"oooooo Shiny coin" he must of thought when he was taking it.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL. I've seen that before in an e-mail. That was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a hoot, PigeonSitter10, thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd heard starlings were smart, but WOW!!!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lol- so _funny!_ ~Alice


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

iv taken care of some starlings they are very smart can even be taght to say some words iv herd one meow like a cat!!!lol when i let one loose for a minute i checked back and the little guy was going into my cuboards eating the crackers lol i coudent belive it!!! i have a hole buntch of stalings that come every winter to my backyard to feast on bread apples seeds ect they eat lots of stuff lol


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is so cute. They were really after the money by-golly.

Feather


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Starlings love shiny things. That was a neat story.


----------

